# Top/mid level swimmers???



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I am looking for advice on compatible top/mid-level swimmers for my tank. I took the platys back since I'm not equipped to deal with live bearers!! 

I have a Betta (who I could take out for a little while when I add new fish and rearrange the tank to try and break any territory lines, he did well with the brightly colored platys and does well with all my bottom dwellers)

I also heard Tetras are fun nippers unless you have like 6 of them.I believe my tanks a bit small for that many...

Sooo I'm not even sure there IS a compatible fish for my tank.... It just looks so empty...

All and any suggestions are much appreciated!!!

I'll be adding or upgrading filters and right now I do like 1. 10% and then a 25% when I vacuum. If anyone could also advise if I should be doing more?? 
***sorry I've kind of overloaded the forum lately, excited/concerned new fish mom... This will be my last thread for awhile unless something goes seriously wrong *knocks on wood** 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

What size tank? And I like guppies but they multiply a lot. So if you don't want that but all female. Otherwise you could go with glowfish danios( I like them).

I'm a relatively new with fish as well. But guppies and danios are easy simple and add color.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

we can't really reference anything till the tank size is given


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

If your tank is too small for a group of small tetras, you may not really have any options for a top-dwelling fish in there.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Oops I thought I posted that too... 
I have a standard ten gallon. It has a great choice 10/20 filter (carbon) I'm going to up that soon though! 
Houses 2 loaches 
2 cory
A bamboo shrimp
Oto
And my Betta

I was hoping to get 1-3 mid level swimmers since it houses mostly bottom swimmers and looks very empty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

maybe 3 pseudepiplatys annulatus (the clown killifish) full grown is 4cm they stay near the top and middle normally. they are peaceful so u might need to remove the betta for a bit


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are super cute!!! I've never seen those before!! Thank you for the idea I'll have to research those more !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

you welcome also avoid any lyretail or long finned fish your betta will feel provoked. Avoid gouramis who are in the same family as a betta. Glowlight tetras, white cloud minnows, otocinclus, and black and regualr neon tetras will do good if you find them on the bigger side. As the same goes for cardinal tetras. Be sure to have a heater and thermometer for the tank in case


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I wouldn't try black neons or cardinals in a 10 gallon. The white clouds would be pushing it. The clown killies are a neat choice, but I've always found them rather touchy. Perhaps a small species of freshwater halfbeak. You may also get away with some of the more plain looking guppy varieties.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

It is heated and I have a thermometer lol tank temp is very consistent!! I will look into all of those!!
I knew about the long fins thing. I'm just also have to make sure not to have any one who will damage my Betta!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, in trying to avoid live bearers since I'm not equipped to deal with live fry at all!! I'll look in to halfbeaks though! I havent heard of those 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Also my Betta did good with my Sunset and twin bar platys who were brightly colored


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

How many for each of the suggested fish? To make them happy without SUPER overstocking my tank. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I think the clown killies and cloud minnows are super adorable. Do you happen to know their lifespan? 

Why are the cloud minnows pushing it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i like the clowns


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know where to get them... When I searched killifish here in FF, so far all I've found out is that they're hard to find and don't live very long. Im working on finding info on the clowns specifically 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

try aquabid


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

So far I've been reading that both options like cooler water like low 70s.... I'm currently/usually around 77


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The temperature is one reason why you'd be pushing it with the white cloud minnows. The other is their high activity level means they generally prefer rather long tanks in which they can zip around in.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh so does that leave me with the killies as my only option or are they not a good idea because of the temp?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

If you have a betta, you are indeed equipped to deal with live fry. (I think) Males take care of their own fry, but I don't think they'd be above eating the fry of other fish.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I meant like I don't have anywhere to put fry. I only have my one ten gallon
And I don't want to be a murderer lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

(and small tank 'Betta tank' somewhere for if he gets aggressive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Would the glo lights nip fins? Or are they not a good idea either ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

You can always just do male livebearers so you don't have to worry about fry.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

^ +1

Anyway, it's not murder, it's nature. But whatever.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I was always told that males will get nippy with each other, is that not true?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

On occasion. I've also seen them get aggressive with females. And other fish. Just depends on the individual.


----------

